# Canary Islands and Malta



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

For winter 2008, I am giving serious thought to Fuerteventura (Canaries) or Malta. 

Malta is very easy logistically - even with Oscar. Fuerteventura a bit more complicated. 

I have a "pitch" available in Fuerteventura, arranged through a friend of a friend, but not on a camp site. Hence the previous question about fridges. 
The shipping quotes have not been confirmed yet to get from Cadiz to Tenerife and then forward to Fuerteventura. 

The ferry to Malta will cost about 200 euros for Oscar, myself and Kontiki2. Campsites are few and far between, but season discounts seem generous. 

Has anyone taken the overland route to either of these places?

I have been to Fuerteventura quite a few times - both by air and by sea. 

I have never been to Malta. 

I am favouring Malta at present, partially due to there being a campsite, and also the risk of heat exhaustion for Oscar would be far less there. 

So, does anyone have any comments, particularly about Malta?

Russell


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Russell went to Malta on a package holiday in 2000, super place everybody speaks english  Didn't know they had any M/H sites, lastime I looked their was one site and that was tents only.

Wife would love to go back, can you post any sites you know of please.

Olley

PS just found adventure camp site in malta and they take campers, so I have emailed to see if they can take an RV.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Malta*

Hi Olley

I found two sites. One has not replied yet and the other appears to be tents only on their website, but they said they will take a camper.

I have asked them to confirm it will be ok on size and weight etc.

Will report back in due course.

I hope they speak Italian on Malta too!

Russell


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

I used to live in Malta for five years, the majority of the people speak Maltese, Italian and English, the island is not the nicest looking in the world, there are a lot of cranes around due to high volumes of building work going on, however the place is steeped in history, the people are very friendly, the weather is fantastic and there is plenty of nightlife if you want it, and the people love dogs, if you have any questions please don't hesitate to ask, I haven't been to any campsites, but I know most of the areas in Malta, so I can tell you what the location is like.

I can also recommend boat trips etc if you are interested, and some people who would look after you if you needed any help out there.

cheers

cavaqueen


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Malta*

 
Hi Russell,
I've been doing business with Malta for the last 35 years or so until I was forcibly retired last year. Started when Dom Mintoff was courting Gedaffi
and finished when Malta was in the EU!
Dirty, dusty, windy place, but fascinating. The older generation nearly all speak good English, nearly everyone speaks or understands Italian (Berlusconi's channels are the only real entertainment!)
The younger generation seem to me to be more autoctonous than their parents, but maybe that's just my perception.
Traffic, and consequently parking, are becoming as difficult as everywhere. But I have seen some campers around, not many of course.However, ferrying from Sicily be it Catania or Pozallo, is quite easy, altho I'm not up to date on these prices. Food is available in whatever flavour you prefer, be it basic Med. diet, Arabic/Med combinations, Italian, or sausage/egg/chips.
Plenty of nightclubs, and of course the Dragonara Casino'.
Worth visiting Malta just to see the Caravaggio in the Cathedral.
In spite of my opening comments, I do quite like Malta.
From your point of view I would have thought it logistically easier/cheaper than the Canaries.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Malta*

Hi all

The updated position....

Shipping cost to the Canaries, me, the dog and Kontiki2, (9 metres) a whopping 2890.-- Euros - I await confirmation that Oscar is allowed in the ferry with me, rather than stuck on the car deck. At that money, I would need to be staying at least six months, so am probably ruling out the Canaries. I have e mailed a couple of specialist travel agents and if the can do dramatically better, we might be on. The site fees on Tenerife island are about 15 euros per night with electricity. I would need a whopping reduction here for long term to make it worth while.

Malta is so much easier and whilst the winter will not be as warm as the Canaries, severely hot days are also unlikely, which os better for Oscar. Of course, as we head north from Malta, it is easier to get home to Garda.

I confess this winter has disappointed me here. Last winter, although bitterly cold, was generally clear and sunny. At present, cloudy days out number sunny ones, although the temperature is definitely on the up, both by day and night. On the other hand, I did not expect to be sunbathing just yet!

Russell


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi anybody know how the messina bridge is coming along? is it a goer? on hold? never happen?

Olley


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Malta*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi all
> 
> The updated position....
> 
> ...


Russell,

We have been to the Canaries with the motorhome and visited five of the seven islands.

The campsites are/were of a poor standard, Tenerife had the best of the bunch.

We free parked most of the time without any problems.

If I remember correctly dogs are kept in special kennels on or near the car deck. I remember people exercising their dogs on the deck as they were not allowed on the habitation deck.

We looked into Malta and found only one site that took tents they were not happy about having a motorhome even a little one.

If I had to choose I would opt for the Canaries.

Don


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tenerife*

Hi Don

When did you go to the Canaries? Can you remember the ferry cost? I had a ridiculous quote for Cadiz - Canary Islands.

Knowing me, I'll end up back at Garda - but just want more days like today - SUN!

Russell


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Tenerife*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi Don
> 
> When did you go to the Canaries? Can you remember the ferry cost? I had a ridiculous quote for Cadiz - Canary Islands.
> 
> ...


Russell,

We went to the Canaries in 2000.

The ferry fare was about £1600 return for a two berth outside cabin and a 6.5 metre van.

The ferry only runs once a week and gets booked up months in advance for the winter season.

I don't have any more details to hand as my travel notes are at home.

Regards

Don


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Canary Islands & Malta (Messina bridge)*

:? 
Hi Olley, I'm afraid that it looks like the Messina bridge is on indefinite hold.
After having spent billions of Euro on feasability studies, projects, engineering competitions and suchlike, the Paid Moron and his gang of three have said there is no money in the forseeable future for this project.
The Mafia is VERY disappointed.  
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Russell,

If you are determined to get out of Italy have you considered Greece for the winter, it can be quite nice on the Peloponnese.

Don


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Winter*

Hi Don

No, I had not considered Greece - does not appeal to me really.

I think the Canaries are going to be a bit impractical, given the size of the van and bearing in mind I travel with the dog.

Malta - still on the cards....

But.....I have found a site at Lake Garda, open all year and the pitch would by backing on to the pebble beach by the lakeside. That would certainly compensate for the wintery weather!

Russell


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

hi Russell,

we have been to the Canaries(Tenerife,Gran Canaria,and Lanzarote)every winter for about the last 10 years.

The midday temperature can vary from 20C in the shade to 30C in the sun even at this time of year and personally I would not want to take my dog there because of the heat.

Oscar may get used to it over a period of a few months but could be uncomfortable at first.

Steve and Sharon


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi just had a reply from Aventure Campsite in Malta, they can take RV's  With the directions they give on their website you can see it on google earth and it looks good apart from a complete lack of shade.
35.59.41.54N 14.22.01.52E

The website pictures also show this, so the ole aircon would get a hammering.>>>Adventure<<<

Now is 4 weeks enough time to get their and back with a week siteseeing in Italy? and can I go direct from France? but return through Italy? so many questions. 
 
Olley


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Malta*

Evening

I have had a reply from the site today too - they will take our booking.

As far as I am aware, ferries are from Italy only.

I reckon you need to allow a week to get there.

Even if you give it some serious pan handle, I think five days is a minimum transit time.

After this weeks incidents with water leaks, gas leaks and more, I think I prefer to stay on the main land!

Russell


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi russell I think you are right, I never really thought that last post through. Just got the email and thought they take RV's  

But your right 4-5 days there and back is half the holiday gone. Need 6 weeks really to it. O'well back to the original plan. Pompeii here we come.   

One day we will go.  

Olley


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Malta*

Hi

If you are going to Pompei, take a hour or two to sample the natural spring waters at Chianciano Terme - about 90 mins south of Florence. I love the place!

Russell


----------

